# CPU hotter than it was



## prakum (Oct 28, 2016)

hi

6 years before I assembled a rig with Athlon II X2 Regor 240 

When I started the PC it used to show 26 degree, But now it is showing 36

Looks like heat sink or fan is malfunctioning

Now what do you think I should do? Shall I replace the heat sink or just fan?

Or do you think something else might be the issue.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2016)

Clean the PC including the heatsink assembly. Replace the thermal paste.


----------



## prakum (Oct 28, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Clean the PC including the heatsink assembly. Replace the thermal paste.



I regularly clean with a blower. I will replace the thermal paste soon.

Thanks!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 30, 2016)

prakum said:


> I regularly clean with a blower. I will replace the thermal paste soon.
> 
> Thanks!



Maintain a certain distance between the blower and the system. hold down the fan blades so that its shaft doesn't get damaged. Change the thermal paste properly.


----------



## prakum (Oct 30, 2016)

The Sorcerer said:


> Maintain a certain distance between the blower and the system. hold down the fan blades so that its shaft doesn't get damaged. Change the thermal paste properly.


Thanks!
Will keep distance of some 3 inches and hold the fan blade.

I think heatsink or fan need to be refurbished or replaced


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 24, 2016)

First of all, you need to clean the PC completely including MotherBord, And Maintain some distance from blower and System. After that have to assembled.


----------

